
Ask HN: Americans creating European startup – where to incorporate? - ALhult
We&#x27;re a group of primarily Americans developing an app in the US, aiming to launch in the Netherlands. Despite making lots of progress on our product, we&#x27;ve yet to create an actual company. We&#x27;re bootstrapping it as far as possible and would like to keep costs minimal.<p>If we want to launch in the Netherlands, would we be at a disadvantage being incorporated in the US?<p>How would the decision affect us in terms of:
Taxes?
Equity or Debt Funding?
Ease of business in Europe?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
Intimatik
I know a lot of US companies that are incorporated in so called "tax heavens"
where the corporate tax is much lower than usually i.e.Ireland,
Luxembourg,Switzerland, Lichtenstein, Monaco.

------
lrvk1
check out teleport.org

